# Power



## nissann (Dec 25, 2008)

Hello 
I want to know if the rogue 2.5 is good in low rpm? for 2010 any changes? 
thanks


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

Eh, it's alright, the CVT doesn't let it get off the line with grunt though. Nissan 4 cylinders typically run like american V6s.


----------

